# How to: Minecraft Server erstellen



## Razyl (30. März 2011)

*Update vom 11. Januar 2012: Anleitung auf Version 1.0 aktualisiert.*

Minecraft ist in aller Munde und nicht jeder mag nur im Singleplayer alleine seine Meisterwerke bauen. Abhilfe schafft der Multiplayer von Minecraft. Schon jetzt gibt es massig Server, aber auch das gefällt nicht jedem. Im folgenden werde ich euch erklären wie ihr schnell und relativ einfach einen Minecraft-Server erstellen könnt. 
*
Minecraft: Normaler Server

 1. Was wird benötigt?
**
*- Minecraft Beta(Kostenpflichtig: 14,95 Euro)
 - Java
 - Minecraft Multiplayer Beta Software (server.exe!)
 - schnelles Internet 
 - ordentlicher Rechner (server.exe und Minecraft verbrauchen zusammen viel Leistung)
*
 2. Konfiguration des Servers*

 - Ordner erstellen mit beliebigen Namen (z.B. Minecraft Server)
 - minecraft_server.jar hinein kopieren und dann starten; danach lädt die Datei einige Sachen.

 Wenn alles fertig geladen ist, findet ihr im Ordner mehrere neue Dateien. Als Erstes geht ihr auf die "Server.properties" und öffnet diese mithilfe des Editors. Dort findet ihr folgende Angaben:




> #Minecraft server properties
> #Wed Mar 30 18:29:19 CEST 2011
> level-name=world // Name des Levels
> hellworld=false // Wollt ihr mit dem "Nether" spielen, dann auf "true" setzen, ansonsten auf "false" lassen
> ...




 Nachdem ihr dies eingestellt habt, geht ihr auf die ops.txt. Dort tragt ihr die Namen der User ein, die auf dem Server Admin-Rechte haben. Diese können dann Leute kicken, bannen, sich auf der Welt herum teleportieren usw.
 In die white-list.txt müsst ihr nur die Namen eintragen, wenn ihr in der server.properties die white-list aktiviert habt. Ansonsten ignorieren. 

Dyn-DNS: 

Anstatt eure Freunde jedesmal eure wechselnde IP angeben müssen, könnt ihr auch eine Dynamische DNS-Adresse einrichten. Bei Dyndns.org ist dies z.B. kostenfrei möglich. Ihr müsst diese dynamische DNS allerdings noch in euren Router-Einstellungen aktivieren, damit die Adresse eure aktuelle IP immer bekommt (keine Sorge, das ist alles komplett Gefahrenfrei!). 


* 3. Server starten*

 Nachdem ihr das alles gemacht habt, startet ihr wieder die server.exe und fertig. Danach könnt ihr euer Minecraft-Spiel starten, euch einloggen und gebt unter Multiplayer eure IP an. Auch eure Freunde müssen über diese IP connecten.


*4. Serverbefehle

*kick <player> 	// jemanden vom Server kicken
 ban <player> 	// jemanden vom Server bannen
 pardon <player> // jemanden entbannen
 ban-ip <ip> 	// gesamte IP-Adresse bannen
 pardon-ip <ip> 	// IP-Adresse entbannen
 op <player> 	// jemanden zum Admin machen
 deop <player> 	// Adminstatus vom Spieler entfernen
 tp <player1> <player2> 	// Teleportieren zur Position eines anderen Spielers
 give <player> <id> [num]	// etwas bestimmtes spawnen (ID ist hier zu finden, maximal 64 Blöcke immer!)
 tell <player> <message> // private Nachricht an Spieler X senden
 stop 	gracefully stops the server // Server stoppen
 save-all // gesamte Welt einmal speichern
 save-off // automatische Speicherung deaktivieren
 save-on // automatische Speicherung aktivieren
 list // alle derzeit verbundenen Spieler auflisten
 say <message> // eine serverweite Nachricht an alle Spieler
 time <add|set> <amount> // Weltzeit setzen
gamemode <Player> 0/1 // Einen Spieler in einen bestimmten Spielmodus versetzen 


*5. Singleplayer-Welt im Mehrspieler nutzen*

Wer mit seinen Freunden auch in der eigenen Singleplayer-Welt herumlaufen - und bauen will, kann dies natürlich tun. Im .minecraft-Ordner, der erstellt wird, sobald ihr Minecraft das erste Mal startet, findet ihr eure Speicherstände (Bei Windows (7) ist dies im Appdata Ordner). Diesen Ordner kopiert ihr und fügt ihn im erstellen Minecraft-Server Ordner ein. Am Besten nennt ihr die Welt dann auch einfach "World" oder ändert den Level-Namen in den server.properties um auf den jetzigen Ordnernamen. Danach ist die Welt auf eurem Server aktiv.
*
6. Mehr RAM für den Server*

Der Minecraft-Server hat eine bestimmte RAM-Größe, die nicht sehr hoch ist. Ab fünf Spielern kann es da schon sehr stark laggen, weshalb man die RAM-Größe erhöhen muss. Dies ist ebenfalls recht einfach:

- Erstellt eine .txt-Datei auf dem Desktop mit den Namen "start" oder einen anderen beliebigen Namen. Öffnet die Datei.

- Dort gebt ihr nun folgendes ein:
 32-Bit Java: "C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" -Xmx512M -Xms512M -jar minecraft_server.exe
 64-Bit Java: "C:\Program Files\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe" -Xmx512M -Xms512M -jar minecraft_server.exe
 Achtung: Der Pfad kann ggf. abweichen! Unter Windows XP müsste der Pfad C:\Programme\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe sein
 	\Java\jre7\bin\javaw.exe ist immer gleich, nur was davor steht müsst ihr eventuell anpassen, je nachdem wo hin ihr Java installiert habt.

- nachdem ihr das eingegeben hat, geht ihr auf "Speichern unter..." und geht in den Ordner, wo sich euer Minecraft-Server befindet

- unter dem Dateinamen wechselt ihr noch von "Text Dokument (*.txt)" zu "Alle Dateien" und gebt als Dateinamen start.bat ein und speichert das Ganze

- danach könnt ihr die Datei schließen und geht in den Server-Ordner

- dort drückt ihr nun auf die eben erstellte start.bat Datei

Fertig! Euer Minecraft-Server hat nun 512 MB RAM.

Achtung: Unter 32-Bit sind maximal 1536 MB Ram möglich!! Die maximale RAM-Menge ändert ihr, in dem ihr z.B. aus -Xmx512M -Xms512M einfach -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M macht

*7. Allgemeine Hinweise

*Der Server ist nicht 24/7 zu erreichen, sondern nur, wenn ihr die Server.exe laufen habt! 

 Modifikationen könnt ihr auf dieser Serverform nicht installieren. Ein Tutorial zu modifizierbaren Servertypen folgt bald!


*Bukkit-Server*

*1. Was wird benötigt?*

- Minecraft Beta(Kostenpflichtig: 14,95 Euro)
 - Java
 - CraftBukkit
 - schnelles Internet 
 - ordentlicher Rechner (server.exe und Minecraft verbrauchen zusammen viel Leistung)

*2. Konfiguration des Servers*

 - Ordner erstellen mit beliebigen Namen (z.B. Minecraft Server Bukkit)
 - CraftBukkit hinein kopieren
- im Ordner neues Textdokument erstellen und folgendes reinschreiben: 


> @ECHO OFF SET BINDIR=%~dp0 CD /D "%BINDIR%" "%ProgramFiles%\Java\jre7\bin\java.exe" -Xincgc -Xmx1G -jar craftbukkit-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar PAUSE



*Achtung: Die Pfadangabe weicht unter Windows XP und Windows 7 32 Bit ab ==> anpassen!*

- dann auf "speichern unter..." und im Ordnet als start.bat speichern
- nun auf start.bat drücken und euer Server erstellt eine Welt und läuft dann
*
Wie schon beim normalen Server, könnt ihr auch bestimmte Einstellungen in der erstellten server.properties vornehmen!! (siehe oben)


**3. Mehr RAM für den Server*

Bei:


> @ECHO OFF SET BINDIR=%~dp0 CD /D "%BINDIR%" "%ProgramFiles%\Java\jre7\bin\java.exe" -Xincgc -Xmx*1G* -jar craftbukkit-0.0.1-SNAPSHOT.jar PAUSE



aus dem 1G einfach 2G oder mehr machen.


*4. Bukkit Plugins installieren*


- Hier Plugins suchen, die man will

- Darauf achten, dass es eine .jar-Datei ist! Ansonsten erst von .zip/.rar exrahieren

- Das geladene Plugin in den "plugins"-Ordner im Server-Ordner kopieren

- Server starten und einmal komplett laden lassen

- nun komplett sauber beenden (mit Befehle "stop" (ohne die "")) um die Plugin-Einstellungen zu speichern

- Server neu starten; das Plugin sollte nun installiert sein


----------



## Humpelpumpel (30. März 2011)

Sehr schön und verständlich geschrieben. Danke.


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. März 2011)

Ui, hätte nicht gedacht, dass das so einfach ist o_O
Aber schön knackige Anleitung


----------



## DJ Dancer (30. März 2011)

danke für die gute beschreibung


----------



## Dropz (30. März 2011)

Als ob jemand meine Gedanken lesen kann 
Edit : bei mir gibts direkt nach dem Starten der server.jar eine Fehlermeldung :<


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2011)

Ich habe eben noch Punkt 4 und 5 eingefügt. Punkt 4 zeigt noch einmal alle Serverbefehle an, die ihr entweder über die Server.exe eingibt oder in Minecraft selbst.


----------



## schneemaus (30. März 2011)

Dankeschön Razyl! Sowas kurzes und gut verständliches ist bei mir wirklich notwendig


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2011)

Für alle die keine Statische IP haben http://www.dyndns.com/ da kann man sich ne feste IP einrichten die wird regelmäßig mit eurer wechselnden IP abgeglichen bzw gibt es in den meisten Routern ne Möglichkeit ne DynDNS anzugeben


----------



## Razyl (30. März 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Für alle die keine Statische IP haben http://www.dyndns.com/ da kann man sich ne feste IP einrichten die wird regelmäßig mit eurer wechselnden IP abgeglichen bzw gibt es in den meisten Routern ne Möglichkeit ne DynDNS anzugeben



Werde ich noch einbauen. Danke für die Erinnerung daran.


----------



## Dominau (30. März 2011)

Danke Razyl


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Werde ich noch einbauen. Danke für die Erinnerung daran.


Keen Akt


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Bei mir steht da "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from C: etc..." nachdem ich die server.jar öffnen möchte


----------



## floppydrive (31. März 2011)

Kleiner Tipp, aktuell ist bukkit die bessere Server Software für Minecraft und bietet viel mehr Plugins etc.




http://www.bukkit.org/


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, aktuell ist bukkit die bessere Server Software für Minecraft und bietet viel mehr Plugins etc.



Das kommt doch alles noch ins How To...

&#8364;dit:

Punkt 5, aka Singleplayer-Welten im Mehrspieler nutzen, ist nun eingefügt.

&#8364;dit2:
Punkt 6, aka mehr RAM, ist nun eingefügt.


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Bei mir steht da "Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from C: etc..." nachdem ich die server.jar öffnen möchte



Dann lad dir einmal die Server.exe.

Welches Betriebssystem verwendest du? 

Ist Java auf den neusten Stand?


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Ich hab die exe schon 
Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 und Java habe ich mir eig gestern Abend neu gedownloadet  Es scheint dann wohl die falsch version zu sein :<


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ich hab die exe schon
> Mein Betriebssystem ist Windows 7 und Java habe ich mir eig gestern Abend neu gedownloadet  Es scheint dann wohl die falsch version zu sein :<



http://www.java.com/de/download/installed.jsp?detect=jre&try=1 
Überprüfe da einmal deine Java-Version.

Oder lad dir hier die neuste Version.


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Ah es geht 
Und in diese schwarze Fenster muss ich nun die ganzen Sachen eingeben?


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Ah es geht
> Und in diese schwarze Fenster muss ich nun die ganzen Sachen eingeben?



Hm, schwarze Fenster? Normalerweise sollte dieses Fenster auftauchen beim Start der server.exe:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und da gibst du vorerst gar nichts ein. Es sollte normalerweise beim ersten Start ein paar Sachen laden, darunter die oben genannte server.properties.


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

mit java ging das nund alles  ich trage gerade alle sachen in die properties ein


----------



## Atraz (31. März 2011)

Ich würd noch hinzuschreiben das der Port 25565 freigeschaltet sein muss.


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Atraz schrieb:


> Ich würd noch hinzuschreiben das der Port 25565 freigeschaltet sein muss.



hat er  Nur ich weiß nicht wie ich einen Port freischalten kann


----------



## Atraz (31. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> hat er  Nur ich weiß nicht wie ich einen Port freischalten kann



Im ersten Post find ich das irwie net überles ich des?

und ports schaltest glaub im router frei


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

wie gelange ich den in die Routerkontrolle?


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

Atraz schrieb:


> Ich würd noch hinzuschreiben das der Port 25565 freigeschaltet sein muss.





Razyl schrieb:


> server-port=25565  // Der Port bleibt so. Muss in eurem Router freigeschaltet werden (einmal als TCP und einmal als UDP!!)






Dropz schrieb:


> wie gelange ich den in die Routerkontrolle?



Was für einen Router hast du?


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Einen D-Link Dl-524


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Einen D-Link Dl-524



Ich habe selbst zwar so einen Router nicht, aber Google.de sagt folgendes:



> - rufen Sie die Konfiguration des Routers auf
> - oben auf Advanced
> - links auf Firewall
> - Enable anklicken
> ...



Edit:
Hier ist auch noch eine Anleitung.


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Fail@ "1. Rufen sie die Konfiguration des Routers auf"  :<


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Fail@ "1. Rufen sie die Konfiguration des Routers auf"  :<



Die Router-IP in einem beliebigen Browser eingeben.

Das wäre bei D-Link die IP 192.168.0.1


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

und dann muss man doch als Name "admin" und als pw nichts eingeben oder?
Flass ja geht es nicht


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> und dann muss man doch als Name "admin" und als pw nichts eingeben oder?
> Flass ja geht es nicht



Eventuell hast du selbst oder deine Eltern ein Passwort für die Konfiguration gesetzt?


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

Meine mum hats vergessen<.< :<


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

Dropz schrieb:


> Meine mum hats vergessen<.< :<



o.O
Wieso vergisst man das Passwort? 

Dann rate ich dir den Router zu resetten und so das Passwort zu löschen. Dafür müsstest du einfach mal google.de befragen :-)


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

boah  ich weiß es nicht  Ich guck mich mal woanders um ^^
Edit: Muss ich irgendwas neu konfigurieren bezüglich internet o.ä um nach dem reset wieder Internet zu haben ? denn falls das der fall ist lasse ich es lieber :x


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2011)

http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/DI-524/DI-524index.htm
Sehr gute Seite für Portforwarding bei Routern allgemein .. dies ist jetzt auch gleich der Link für den D-Link und ja du musst die Einwahldaten wieder eingeben (in der Regel PPPOE und dort die Daten eingeben die ihr vom Provider bekommen habt.) Und eventuell das W-lan wieder aktivieren und vernünftig benennen und einen WPA2 Schlüssel Kreieren und eingeben.

Ist eigentlich janz easy hab den selben Router auch gehabt und der steht hier immer noch als Reserve rum 

Vllt bei Zeiten auch mal die FirmWare erneuern


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

ich glaube dann lasse ich das  Meine mutter hat das so wie ich sie kenne nicht mehr verfügbar oder muss erst stunden suchen


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2011)

Na ja solche Unterlagen sollte man aufbewahren und mit der richtigen Ablagetechnik findet man so was auch schnell wieder.. aber ich kenn das.. meine Mutter war da net anders.  Wenn man mal wat brauchte musste man erst mal stundenlang suchen.


----------



## Dominau (31. März 2011)

Also wenn ich Ports freigeben will muss niergends ein Passwort eintippen.Und wir haben hier auch einen Router von D-Link.

Einfach auf Systemsteuerung -> Windows Firewall -> Erweiterte Einstellungen 


Und schon kann man bei Ausgehende/Eingehende Regel Ports freischalten.

Zumindest klappt das so unter Win7


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2011)

Dann sind die Ports aber immer noch net im Router freigegeben, sondern nur unter der Windows Firewall


----------



## Dominau (31. März 2011)

Hm ok. Dachte das hätte dann trotzdem den selben Effekt, da es bei mir zumindest meistens funktioniert hat.


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2011)

Nope


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hm ok. Dachte das hätte dann trotzdem den selben Effekt, da es bei mir zumindest meistens funktioniert hat.



Können auch deine Freunde connecten?


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

ich hoffe schon


----------



## Dominau (31. März 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Können auch deine Freunde connecten?



Jo konnten sie.


----------



## Dropz (31. März 2011)

wo genau mache ich das in der firewall einstellung?


----------



## Razyl (31. März 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> Jo konnten sie.



Interessant und verwunderlich.


----------



## Razyl (2. April 2011)

Bukkit-Server ist nun auch eingebaut inklusive Installation von Plugins!

Bilder folgen nächste Woche.


----------



## Dropz (6. April 2011)

Wie kommt man in die Routerkonfig von einer dsl easybox 803?


----------



## Diclonii (12. April 2011)

"Text entfernt"


----------



## Crush351 (16. April 2011)

Tolle anleitung.
Aber entweder bin ich zu blöd oder mein Rechner...^^

Ich hab alles gemacht wie in der Anleitung (ohne bukkit) beschrieben, ports freigeschaltet, manches auf "false/true" gesetzt.
Nachdem ich ihn gestaret hab, kam im fenster folgende Fehlmeldung:

[INFO] Starting minecraft server version Beta 1.4_01
[INFO] Loading properties
[INFO] Starting Minecraft server on 91.97.86.139:25565
[WARNING] **** FAILED TO BIND TO PORT!
[WARNING] The exception was: java.net.BindException: Cannot assign requested address: JVM_Bind
[WARNING] Perhaps a server is already running on that port?


Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Razyl (16. April 2011)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Kann mir da jemand helfen?



"server-ip=XXXXXX // Hier könnt ihr eure IP-Adresse eingeben, aber ihr könnt das Feld bei wechselnder IP auch freilassen!"

Hast du da ne IP eingefügt oder frei gelassen?

&#8364;dit:

Ah, ich sehs doch schon. Du hast da deine IP eingegeben. In der Server.config nimmst du die IP raus und lässt diese Zeile frei, also einfach "server-ip=". Ich hatte den Fehler auch, aber ohne die Eingabe in der Config funktionierte es dann.


----------



## Crush351 (17. April 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> "server-ip=XXXXXX // Hier könnt ihr eure IP-Adresse eingeben, aber ihr könnt das Feld bei wechselnder IP auch freilassen!"
> 
> Hast du da ne IP eingefügt oder frei gelassen?
> 
> ...



Ah, ok danke.
Jetzt funktionierts


----------



## Razyl (17. April 2011)

Crush351 schrieb:


> Ah, ok danke.
> Jetzt funktionierts



Kein Problem.

Warum der Fehler auftritt weiß ich allerdings auch nicht. =/


----------



## yves1993 (28. April 2011)

Mal ne Randfrage... Ich spiele auf meinem eigenen Server "Singleplayer" weil ich das Bauen mag, und da man sich auf einem Server ja alle Sachen mit dem /give Befehl geben kann...

Ich brauche jetzt aber Cyan Dye. Und hier ist das Problem...

Laut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre der Item Code 351... leider bekommt man dabei immer nur Ink Sac... ich bemerke auch die kleineren Zahlen unter dem 351 und die für Cyan Dye ist 351 6... gibt es irgend eine Möglichkeit sich das Item per Befehl zu geben?
Wenn ja wie gibt man den Befehl dafür?

Habe irgendwie keine Lust mir jetzt Kakteen herbeizuzaubern, dann eine Furnance machen und da dann ewig zu warten bis das zum Cactus Green geworden ist... -.-^^ 

Mit der Wolle direkt ist es ja eigentlich das Gleiche, der Code ist 35 für weisse Wolle...


----------



## Davatar (29. April 2011)

Versuch mal /give [Spieler] [id] [Anzahl] [Farbe], also als Beispiel:
/give yves1993 351 64 10
Dann müsstest Du eigentlich nen 64er Stack an grünem Färbemittel erhalten.


----------



## yves1993 (29. April 2011)

Nope funktioniert nicht. Dann passiert einfach garnichts :/


----------



## Dominau (7. Mai 2011)

Fu. Ich wusste mal wie es geht. Habe selber mal die ganze Zeit diese Commands benutzt..

/give 351 64 6

351 ist der Itemcode. 64 die anzahl und die letze zahlt gibt den damagvalue an. und da musste mal glaube ich die 6 dann eintragen..


----------



## Forttiger (11. Mai 2011)

wenn ich auf den server gehen will und meine IP eingebe zeigt er im spiel an:
connection refused: conect

was kann ich dagegen machen ?


----------



## minecrafter (12. Mai 2011)

bei mir kommt dann immer eine welt die so aussieht wie eine hölle.
wieso???


----------



## Razyl (13. Mai 2011)

Forttiger schrieb:


> wenn ich auf den server gehen will und meine IP eingebe zeigt er im spiel an:
> connection refused: conect
> 
> was kann ich dagegen machen ?



Server-IP hast du in den Server-Einstellungen nicht eingetragen?



minecrafter schrieb:


> bei mir kommt dann immer eine welt die so aussieht wie eine hölle.
> wieso???



Weil du womöglich in der Server.config folgendes stehen hast:

hellworld=true



Einfach true wegmachen und auf false setzen.


----------



## iceteaboss (16. Mai 2011)

Bei mir kommt ne Fehlermeldung wenn ich den Bukkit-Server erstellen will 

Das System kann den angegebenen Pfad nicht finden.


Irgendwer ne Ahnung wie ich das beheben kann?

Edit : Hab gegoogelt und bin auf irgend eine Anleitung im Internet gestossen. Hat auch funktioniert, leider hatte ich ne 1.4 Version. Ist 1.5 überhaupt schon raus?


Edit 2 : Es geht!^^


----------



## Golbart (7. Juni 2011)

hallo 

Ein Freund von mir hat einen Minecraft server( sein eigener PC, kein gemieteter) auf dem ich auch spiele
nun stelle ich mir die frage ob auch ich den server auch starten kann (ich will nicht auf seinen pc zugreifen sondern denselebn server "auch"
über meinen pc laufen lassen wenn er mal nicht da ist d.h. ob wir den selben server von 2 pc´s aus starten können also wenn ich mal nicht da bin das er ihn wie gewohnt auch über seinen laufen lassen kann 
mfg Marlon


----------



## Mekoprime (15. August 2011)

Hallo freunde minecrafts.
ich habe ein problem.
ich habe mir wie in diesem thread beschrieben einen server eingerichtet. problem ist, ich kam nie auf diesen server drauf. ich habe mehrfach rumprobiert etc. und mehrmals einen server erstellt, bis ich die meldung bekam :[INFO] Starting minecraft server version Beta 1.7.3
[WARNING] **** NOT ENOUGH RAM!
[WARNING] To start the server with more ram, launch it as "java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar"
[INFO] Loading properties
[INFO] Starting Minecraft server on *:25565
[WARNING] **** FAILED TO BIND TO PORT!
[WARNING] The exception was: java.net.BindException: Address already in use: JVM_Bind
[WARNING] Perhaps a server is already running on that port? 
so , ich eifrig und noch motiviert habe probiert die port addresse zu ändern nämlich zu 25568! daraufhin erscheint ;


[INFO] Starting minecraft server version Beta 1.7.3
[WARNING] **** NOT ENOUGH RAM!
[WARNING] To start the server with more ram, launch it as "java -Xmx1024M -Xms1024M -jar minecraft_server.jar"
[INFO] Loading properties
[INFO] Starting Minecraft server on *:25568
[INFO] Preparing level "world"
[INFO] Preparing start region for level 0
[INFO] Preparing start region for level 1
[INFO] Done (775012759ns)! For help, type "help" or "?"


Ich habe das gefühl so sollte ein eingerichteter server aussehen,a ber wenn ich mich einlogge und im multiplayer einlogg bereich meine jetzige ip angebe und auf einloggen drücke kommt nach einiger zeit: connecton timed out:connect.

am ende meiner kräfte und meines pc wissens schreibe ich diese antwort. bitte helft mir.
Danke schon mal an die helfer :*


----------



## Davatar (16. August 2011)

Hast Du in der Config eine IP angegeben? Falls ja, lass die mal weg, da Du vermutlich eh ne dynamische IP hast. Ansonsten...Firewall? Und hast Du mal versucht, auf dem selben PC zu connecten, auf dem Du den Server laufen lässt?

Ansonsten starte den Server mal mit mehr zur Verfügung gestelltem Speicher, steht alles hier am Anfang des Threads.


----------



## Roostar (22. August 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich brauche Hilfe. - kommt eher selten vor 

Die Anleitungen der Community sind ja meist verständlich genug, damit ich 'sowas' hinbekomme. Danke an dieser Stelle für den Guide.
Aber ich krieg meinen Minecraft Server nicht onlinefähig. Ich kann übers lokale Netzwerk ohne Probleme über den Hostrechner und andere Rechner via LAN-IP connecten.
Nur nicht über die Internet IP, bzw. dyndns Adresse.

Es kommt dann die Meldung "Failed to connect to server // connection refused: connect"

Ich habe natürlich. Alle nötigen aktuellen Versionen von
- java
- minecraft

Ich habe die Ports 25565 UDP und TCP freigegeben/weitergeleitet an den Hostrechner (mit Portweiterleitung hatte ich noch nie Probleme)
Die Ports sind auch in der Win Firewall deaktiviert bzw auf Durchzug gestellt. Hab auch zwischenzeitlich die Firewall deaktiviert. Hat auch nicht geholfen.
Habe in der Server_Properties auch keine IP angegeben.
Starte den Server über die Minecraft_Server.exe. (Habe es mit dem Bukkit versucht, aber da hab ich evlt später noch Fragen zu, des funzt nämlich bei mir auch net)
Habe auch zwischendurch mal neugestartet nach Änderungen, weil dann die Meldung failed to Bind to port beim Hosten kam.

Also 'eigentlich' hab ich alles "richtig" gemacht, so wie hier oder nahezu überall beschrieben. Woran kann es liegen? Evtl doch andere Ports? hab ich mal irgendwo am Rande gelesen, dass jmd andere Ports benutzt hat.

Wär cool wenn ihr mir helfen könnten, ich werd schon fuchsig, häng schon seit n paar Tagen immer wieder dran und versuch alles mögliche. Will den Server für nen paar Freunde ud mich hosten, über meinen Server über den ich auch unsern Vent hoste, der ist eh 24/7 an. 

//Zu dem Bukkit Server, weil ich gehofft hatte damit klappts. Ich krieg den nich gestartet. Wenn ich mir die BAT-Datei mache und starte passiert nix. Hab Win7 32 bit und der Pfad den ich in der BAT habe müsste stimmen. Auch da kein Plan, aber mir würds schon reichen wenn ich den Server überhaupt irgendwie zum laufen krieg.

Also biddö helft mir D':

Danke schonmal.


töte Grüße

Roostar


----------



## amarela (27. September 2011)

Hallo,

bräuchte ebenfalls Hilfe, hab mich an der super-Beschreibung entlanggehangelt - hab einen Minecraftserver installiert, eingestellt, läuft, Routereinstellungen gemacht - alles prima - wenn ich mich aber unter Multiplayer anmelden will muss ich ja erst einmal eingeben "add server" - und dann meine ip - hab ich gemacht und er findet nix - geht nicht - aber die ip ist ja auch die, die im router registriert ist - oder? muss dazu sagen, dass ich vor kurzem schon mal nen server gemacht hatte, aber mit Hamachi und dann PC-Probleme hatte - deswegen musste ich meinen PC komplett "platt" machen und hab jetzt alles mit der Installations-CD neu gestartet - hat das evtl. Auswirkungen auf die ip gehabt?
wär super, wenn jemand helfen kann!!!! Bin schon ganz verzweifelt


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2011)

Also die IP kannst Du auslesen, wenn Du folgendes machst:

Unter Windows 7:
Startmenu --> Bei der Suche "cmd.exe" eingeben --> Ein schwarzes Fenster erscheint --> Im schwarzen Fenster "ipconfig" eingeben und bestätigen --> Nun werden verschiedene Dinge aufgelistet, was Dich interessiert "IPv4 Address", das ist die IP-Adresse

Unter Windows XP:
Startmenu --> Ausführen --> "cmd.exe" eingeben --> Ein schwarzes Fenster erscheint --> Im schwarzen Fenster "ipconfig" eingeben und bestätigen --> Nun werden verschiedene Dinge aufgelistet, was Dich interessiert "IPv4 Address", das ist die IP-Adresse

Die Begriffe natürlich immer ohne Anführungszeichen eingeben.


----------



## Thoor (6. November 2011)

Kurze Frage, im Guide steht bei wechselnder Ip muss man die IP freilassen, aber wie kann ich dann meinen freunden eine IP angeben, bzw. den server übehaupt errichten? (unter minecraft muss ja ein servername + ip angegeben werden)

ich möchte eigentlich nur mit meiner freundin über das internet spielen und dabei selber einen server erstellen... ich les hier nur von ports freigeben, ips, adressen und weiss der geier nicht was o_O


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2011)

http://www.wieistmeineip.de/

Server einrichten und auf die Seite gehen, deiner Freundin die IP schicken und sie muss darauf connecten 

Fertisch.


----------



## Immanuel94 (24. Dezember 2011)

Thoor schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, im Guide steht bei wechselnder Ip muss man die IP freilassen, aber wie kann ich dann meinen freunden eine IP angeben, bzw. den server übehaupt errichten? (unter minecraft muss ja ein servername + ip angegeben werden)
> 
> ich möchte eigentlich nur mit meiner freundin über das internet spielen und dabei selber einen server erstellen... ich les hier nur von ports freigeben, ips, adressen und weiss der geier nicht was o_O


Ports freischalten und sich etwas umgucken, man kann bei den meisten routern so einrichten das man eine subdomain wie beispielweise bei selfhost.de hat 

Wenn du dich zu dieser verbindest, verbindet dich die subdomain automatisch mit deinem pc, bestenfalls schaust du mal in deinem router menü etwas rumm oder sagst uns, was du für einen hast, dann kann man dir besser helfen. ^^


----------



## Razyl (11. Januar 2012)

Die Anleitung ist nun für Minecraft Version 1.0 geupdated. Kleinere Fehler werden die Tage ausgebessert (vor allem in Richtung Bukkit).


----------



## Blaido (9. Februar 2012)

Hallöchen, bisher hat alles geklappt bei mir... Das problem das ich habe ist das ich zwar auf dem server komme aber wenn ich n kumpel die (hoffentlich korrekte) Ip schicke kommt immer "Timed out" bei ihm... Hat das was mit den ports zu tun, die ich meines wissens nicht geöffnet habe oder hat das andere gründe...

Jede hilfe wäre sehr nett

MFG


----------



## Cazor (17. August 2012)

werds heut auch mal testen und freu mich drauf. Danke für den Thread.






Für alle, die ein Problem beim Einloggen haben:

geht auf <direkt verbinden>
und gebt statt eurer IP das hier ein:

localhost


----------

